# ll bean wildcat boot



## Bergamo (Nov 17, 2008)

anyone know anything about the llbean wildcat boot for winter hiking?
thank you


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2008)

Not personally, but the specs look good. 400g of insulation is the "right amount" for day hiking and should keep your foot nice and warm so long as you're moving and it stays dry. The only thing I would question is how the boot performs when strapped into a snowshoe or a pair of crampons. For snowshoes, as long as the boot is rigid enough to stay in the straps it will be fine. For crampons, you would need to see the back of the boot to examine how it would fit into a crampon and make sure to get the correct type, which I think will be the kind that fully laces, and so it not suitable for ice climbing or glacier travel, but perfectly fine for hiking in the northeast. It would also require the sole to be rigid enough, too.


----------



## Bergamo (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks MJ


----------

